# Angler's Outlet



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

*Angler's Outlet is now located in unit #7 in the Pea Ridge Flea Market complex*



As you enter the drive you will notice a row of buildings on the right hand side of the drive, we are located in the last building on the right.



I am working on our livewells and will soon have live shrimp, bull minnows and freshwater shiners as well as frozen baits.



We offer rod and reel repair at reasonable prices.



We have plenty of space to park your boat & trailer on your way fishing. 



I need to know what type of gulps that most of you need me to stock as well others items.



Thanks for you input!



Bill


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *I need to know what type of gulps that most of you need me to stock.*


*

3" New Penny.... What days will you be open and what time ?? Let us know when you start carrying live shrimp !!*


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Winter Hours



Sunday Closed

Monday 8 - 3

Tuesday 8 - 3

Wednesday Closed

Thursday 8 - 3

Friday 8 - 3

Saturday 8 - 3



If you are going fishing early I will be glad to open for you if you will call me in advance.



380-0606


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Angler's Outlet (1/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> If you are going fishing early I will be glad to open for you if you will call me in advance.
> ...


Wow, here's someone that get's the concept of "customer service"!!!! :bowdown

P.S. Joel (Murphy's Law): I'm jealous....now you have a bait shop right around the corner!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (1/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Angler's Outlet (1/28/2008)*
> ...


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

Can u get ice in bulk ?? if so what would b the price .i like to use block ice but dont know wher to get it .


----------

